# RV Layout?



## Freightliner (Jul 30, 2016)

I'm thinking about getting a older bumper pull travel trailer. Like to build a layout in it. I'll be running a dehumidifier when I'm not in it. I live in humid ol Florida. I'm re-insulating the trailer and new walls. I'm thinking about 1X4 framing and pink foam as a base. How will this fare? Like to keep warp and shrinking to a minimum. I know plywood is a culprit for this.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Get some Marine Ply if you can, much more resilient to moisture and changes in temperature.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Use PT lumber and seal it with an oil-based paint.

You won't completely eliminate humidity induced changes, but you can keep them manageable. Allow for some expansion joints in your track, too.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Anti warp bechwork*



Freightliner said:


> I'm thinking about getting a older bumper pull travel trailer. Like to build a layout in it. I'll be running a dehumidifier when I'm not in it. I live in humid ol Florida. I'm re-insulating the trailer and new walls. I'm thinking about 1X4 framing and pink foam as a base. How will this fare? Like to keep warp and shrinking to a minimum. I know plywood is a culprit for this.


Freightliner;

You could use 1x3 and 1x2 lumber screwed and glued into an L-girder (basically a wooden "angle iron" as framing and legs. The L-girders are very rigid and resist warping because of their shape. The pink foam is good, and it won't warp, especially if it and all the wood are painted or sealed against moisture. Steel studs have also been used to build benchwork. They can't warp, but they can rust, unless painted to seal out moisture.

good luck

Traction Fan


----------



## Freightliner (Jul 30, 2016)

Thank you fellas. Now, how can I let the track and joints "flex". I'm thinking joiners. Using flex track.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Freightliner said:


> Thank you fellas. Now, how can I let the track and joints "flex". I'm thinking joiners. Using flex track.


Leave an unsoldered rail joint every 6-8 feet, and leave a gap of about 1/16" between the ends of the rails.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

One other thing i would do. Don't leave your trains and power supply in the RV. The heat could kill them.


----------

